# Progesterone side effects



## threebirds

Hi ladies

So I am on 400mg Cyclogest pessaries twice a day after ICSI/IVF.
Today is 4dp2dt. 

I am wondering what all side effects others got from the progesterone.
I have bad bloating and very sore (and larger) bbs.
I think from scanning online that these are quite usual side effects. Yet the patient leaflet inside the pack says it can be taken for the relief of PMS and specifically mentions reducing bloating & breast tenderness. How does that work??? The leaflet also mentions that you should contact your dr if you have flatulence as a side effect. I am generally a bit windy ahem, being a vegetarian, however I have been worse on the progesterone, but how bad should it be before you contact dr and why is this so seious? I'm also having a fair bit of leakage with the pessaries. 

The final concern I have about the progesterone is that my clinic gives a two wk supply - to be taken from ER to either AF or BFP. But if you get a BFP how do they know your body is producing enough of its own progesterone? Will it be a problem to just stop at 2wks?

Would love to hear how others are getting on with the progesterone. Thanks ladies. 

X


----------



## teapot

Hey threebirds,

I didn't read my leaflet, but can give a big tick to tender boobs :) I'm only 2dp/5dt, so far too early for it to be anything other than the Cyclogest. I have been windy too, but I'm often quite windy anyway lols. 

My clinic said if you get bfp they like us to continue with the cyclogest at least until the early scan & I know some clinics like ppl to keep using it until the 12week mark.

I'm guessing that if you get a BFP they will give you some more. I'm not sure when the embryo starts to make it's own progesterone.

Some leakage is fine - white stuff - your body will absorb the actual medicine & get rid of the waxy bit. There is no leakage if you use the back door, although that way does irritate my bowel a bit.

Best of luck with your 1WW!!
x


----------



## threebirds

Thank you teapot & all the very best with your cycle. Hope your two wee embies are settling in nicely. X
:dust::dust:


----------



## holls147

I'm on projesterone suppositories right now too. I'm 7 days past trigger, 5 days past iui. Usually after O my breasts get VERY sore. Right now I'm feeling nothing and I'm actually sleeping better, not sure if that's good or bad? I'm having some leakage too. Oh and be warned if you and DH have sex. I was like oh I'll just wait until we're done to put the next pill in, it shouldn't be too messy. Mistake! It was messy, but mostly for me. Sorry if that's tmi! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## baby1formoi

Thought id help out here. 

I am actually 15 weeks pregnant after a successful IVF cycle. I took 400mg Cyclogest until 12 weeks. My advice would be to use rectally as I had less discharge. You will get used to it.

As for wind. Get used to that too you will have LOTS of it! It stopped almost immediately after I stopped the pessaries.

I had quite bad skin, unusual for me, however I used Zinc soap and after I stopped taking the cyclogest, my skin seemed to clear pretty well.

Sore boobs, yes, but you would probably have them anyway.

Your body will produce its own progesterone however having extra will not do any harm as your body will get rid of the excess and keep what it needs so if you need more than you are producing naturally, at least you know you are getting it from the pessaries. In the end its all about creating the perfect environment for your bean to stick and grow.

Hope it helps !


----------



## threebirds

Thanks baby1formoi & congeatulations 
X


----------



## holls147

I am 6dpo and have been so hungry!! I am hungry two hours after I eat. I'm petite and usually never feel like this, even before af. Anyone else have this side effect from progesterone?


----------

